# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Помолитесь за матаджи Лавангу Радхику!

## Veda Priya dd

Матаджи Лаванга Радхика сейчас без сознания в больнице - говорят, что кровоизлияние в мозг. Помолитесь за нее, пожалуйста!!!

Лаванга Радхика - одна из старших в России учениц Его Святейшества Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами. Она замужем за Джая Мадхавой прабху, учеником Шрилы Прабхупады. Она сделала преданными свою семью - ее дочь и мама также инициированные ученицы Гуру Махараджа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!


Новости о состоянии матаджи Лаванги Радхики:

У нее серьезное кровоизлияние в мозг, она находится в коме в боткинской больнице.

Сегодня ночью будет решаться вопрос об операции. 

Телефон для обратной связи 8-926-905-95-14, Егорченко Елена.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лавангу Радхику матаджи прооперировали этой ночью и перевели в другое реанимационное отделение. Никаких коментариев врачи пока не дают, приходила ли она в сознание или нет - не известно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Матаджи Лаванга Радхика

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сегодня, 8-го апреля в 16:00 в ягья-холле храма «на Динамо» состоится ягья за выздоровление матаджи Лаванги Радхики.

Вчера вечером у нее было серьезное кровоизлияние в мозг, сейчас она находится в коме, в Боткинской больнице. У нее сильнейшее повреждение головного мозга. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за ее выздоровление!

Всю дополнительную информацию о состоянии матаджи Лаванги Радхики вы можете узнать по телефону 8926-905-95-14 (Елена Егорченко).

----------


## Danil

Наша дорогая духовная сестра оставила тело..

Лаванга Радхика деви даси, ученица Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами оставила этот мир 9 апреля в 10:45.

Ее Милость Лаванга Радхика - очень возвышенная душа, брахман, много лет она готовила и отвечала за прасад для Гуру Махараджа. Лидер сектора бхакти-врикш, она предпринимала отчаянные попытки служить преданным и, видя ее желание, Кришна послал ей замечательных преданных бхакти-врикши. Ее желание удовлетворить духовного учителя и Кришну были беспредельны. С большой заботой она переживала о маленьких вайшнавчиках и о их мамах на фестивалях, чтобы никто не испытывал трудностей, чтобы все были сыты. Ее искренние вопросы удивляли преданных и вызывали восхищение, много месяцев она искала ответ на вопрос: "Что является высшей дхармой живого существа?", - задавала всем этот вопрос. И она нашла ответ на него: "Высшей дхармой живого существа является служение своему духовному учителю".

"Я буду готовить ночью в храме 108 блюд на вьяса-пуджу для Гуру Махараджа", - сказала она недавно.
"А если никто больше не придет?"
"Тогда я буду готовить одна".

За день до твоего ухода Е.С. Джаяпатака Свами читал для тебя джапу по телефону, за тебя молились много возвышенных душ, тебе посвящены воспевания, ягья и харинама. "о хе вайшнава тхакура.."

Мы выражаем соболезнования твоей маме Вайкунтха Рани дд, твоей духовной сестре и твоему супругу Джая Мадхаве прабху, ученику Шрилы Прабхупада, а также твой дочери Камале Радхике дд.

Дорогая Лаванга Радхика, Кришна подготовил для тебя лучшее место. Ты будешь всегда в наших сердцах другом и примером искренней решимости во что бы то ни стало исполнить желание своего духовного учителя. Ты истинная дочь своего духовного отца, ты во всем похожа на него, особенно своим неукротимым желанием служения. Медитация на служение Гуру Махараджу была такой сильной, что Кришна забрал тебя с таким же диагнозом... Господь Кришна забрал тебя так легко! Мы же, чувствуя разлуку, каждый в этом мире ожидаем своего часа. Видя твою решимость, мы еще больше сосредоточим свою жизнь на Кришне и духовном учителе. Спасибо тебе большое за твое общество и твой пример.

В разлуке с тобой,
ученики Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами, друзья и преданные бхакти-врикш.

----------


## Danil

Дорогие преданные, если возможно, ответьте пожалуйста - Лаванга Радхика Матаджи случайно не переводила лекции Шачидеви Матаджи в Кучугурах в 2009 году? Просто мы с Лавангой Радхикой д.д. переписывались после того фестиваля насчёт перевода, но она не говорила, где живёт, и вообще... Только сейчас, к сожалению, обратил внимания на фото - очень похожа...

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Да, она.

----------


## Danil

Эх... вайур анилам амртам / атхедам бхасмантам шарирам /ом крато смара кртам смара / крато смара кртам смара
Харе Кршна

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Всем преданным.

Дорогие прабху,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Моя дорогая жена, русская по национальности, Лаванга Радхика, оставила тело
этим утром в 10:45 по Моск. времени. Похоже, что это было милостью Кришны по
отношению к ней, ведь ее тело не смогло бы восстановиться. Пожалуйста,
помолитесь за нее. Я уверен, что Господь Кришна уготовил ей что-то
замечательное. Она была прекрасной преданной! Я искренне благодарю всех моих
духовных братьев и сестер, всех дорогих преданных во всем мире за их молитвы
и поддержку в это трудное время. Вне сомнений, Кришна и Шрила Прабхупада
услышали ваши просьбы о ее возвращении в вечную обитель Господа. Русские
преданные были так добры ко мне, все это время с полной самоотдачей помогая
мне. Мои низкие поклоны всем вам, дорогие преданные из России.

Сейчас идет подготовка к кремации.

Прабху могут писать мне по адресу jayamadhavadas@hotmail.com или связываться
по скайпу (мое имя в скайпе Jaya Madhava das).

Пусть Господь Кришна благословит мою возлюбленную жену, возвратив ее в Свой
вечный дом. И вновь  от всего сердца благодарю всех преданных, которые
молились и повторяли дополнительные кругит за нее. Спасибо вам большое! ЕМ
Лаванга Радхика прабху ки джая!

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Джая Мадхава даса (АЧБСП),
Москва, Россия


================================


Нитьянанда Сварупа дас (PVS), шикша-ученик Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами:

Я знаю матаджи Лавангу Радхику примерно с 1997 года - мы в течение
некоторого времени работали вместе переводчиками в компании Према-Инвест. У
меня тогда появилась возможность оценить как ее профессиональные, так и
духовные качества: в компании с довольно жесткой рабочей дисциплиной она
находила время и смелость в рабочее прозванивать городские библиотеки и
договариваться о том, чтобы разместить там комплекты книг Шрилы
Прабхупады.Глядя на то, как происходил ее уход из этого мира, становится
понятно, что та милость, которую на нее пролил Кришна, гуру и вайшнавы - не
случайна, она действительно заслуженна, если беспричинную милость вообще
можно заслужить. Дай Бог каждому уйти так славно и возвышенно, как это
сделала она. Матаджи Лаванга Радхика только что  вернулсь из святой дхамы,
за нее молился духовный учитель и многие вайшнавы во всем мире, от ее имени
и за нее совершались ягьи и читались круги маха-мантры.Говорится, что
большое видится на расстоянии. Как жаль, что нередко мы начинаем ценить
других именно тогда, когда они нас уже покинули. Давайте дорожить обществом
вайшнавов, служить им при первой возможности. Нас всех ждет испытание
смертью, и - кто знает? - может быть милость вайшнавов станет нашим
единственным спасением. Садхаво хридайам махйам — «чистый преданный всегда в
Моем сердце».
Моя жена Яша Радха  - дикша-ученица Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами, нам c Яша Радхой
ее будет очень нехватать.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Подношение Лаванги Радхики матаджи на Вьса-пуджу Гуру Махараджи этого года (2011).

Хотя письмо еще не было прочитано Гуру Махараджей, поскольку обстоятельства
чрезвычайные, мы решили поместить подношение Лаванги Радхики в конференцию,
чтобы прославить эту прекрасную преданную, сила которой была в ее любви к ее
духовному учителю.

LAVANGA RADHIKA DD (DIKSHA, MOSCOW, RUSSIA)

Дорогой Гуру Махараджа, Харе Кришна!

Пожалуйста, примите мои самые смиренные поклоны вашим лотосным стопам. Слава
Вам! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В этот благоприятный день вашей Вьяса-пуджи позвольте мне прославить Ваши
Божественные качества, пожелать Вам безграничных сил и выразить
благодарность за то, что приняли меня Вашей ученицей!

Встреча с Вами полностью и навсегда изменила мою жизнь! Вы переиначили мое
естество, учили собственным примером, что такое смирение, терпение и любовь!

Спасибо большое, дорогой Гуру Махараджа за то, что Вы избавили меня от
невежества, значительно уменьшили мое ложное эго и гордость и пробудили
преданность к гуру и Кришне!

Хотя у меня сейчас больше обязанностей в жизни и меньше времени для себя,
моя жизнь стала намного счастливее!

Спасибо вам большое за прекраснейший пример служения ученика своему
духовному учителю на протяжении всей жизни!

Я так люблю вас, мой дорогой Духовный Отец! Я действительно хочу
удовлетворить вас и быть вам полезной!

Полжалуйста, благословите меня, чтобы майа никогда не могла обмануть меня и
стянуть с пути сознания Кришны! Хочу быть вашей вечной слугой! Где бы вы ни
были, хочу всегда быть с вами!

Спасибо за вашу любовь и заботу! Желаю вам здоровья и счастья!

Ваша вечная слуга,

Лаванга Радхика дд

----------


## Aniruddha das

Церемония прощания с матаджи Лаванга Радхикой состоится в среду 13 апреля в храме на "Динамо" с 11:00 до 13:00.

На церемонию можно приносить цветы и денежные пожертвования на оплату похоронных расходов и поминальной церемонии.

Пожертвования можно сдавать в отдел приема пожертвований храма на "Динамо" (пристройка, 2-й этаж, 3-я дверь).

О дате и времени поминальной церемонии будет объявлено позже.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Прощаясь с матаджи Лаванга Радхикой

автор Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, написано 15 Апрель 2011 г. в 12:48


Как это бывает в таких случаях, очень сложно подобрать слова для того, чтобы выразить свои чувства должным образом. Одним из характерных качеств человека является забывчивость. И очень часто мы забываем, что все когда-нибудь умрем. Иллюзия Кришны действует так, что мы забываем об этом. Мы знаем, что Махараджа Юдхиштхира сказал, что это самая удивительная вещь на свете – наше забвение о том, что с нами со всеми случится. И, так как мы забываем об этом, мы строим отношения с  людьми, исходя из ложных предпосылок. Если бы мы помнили о том, что мы сами умрем, и что люди, которые сейчас находятся рядом с нами, тоже в какой-то момент покинут нас, то наверняка, мы вели бы себя по-другому.  Я позволю себе процитировать Марину Цветаеву, которая хоть и не была вайшнави, но сказала важные слова: "Послушайте, еще меня любите за то, что я умру". Иначе говоря, если бы мы помнили о том, что люди, которые сейчас находятся рядом, когда-нибудь уйдут, то мы причиняли бы им меньше боли и относились бы к ним по-другому. Наверняка мы пользовались бы каждой возможностью,  для того, чтобы сказать им что-нибудь приятное и сделать что-нибудь хорошее, если бы мы помнили об этой простой вещи, о которой нам всем надлежит помнить, но о которой мы так часто забываем.

Я узнал об уходе Лаванга Радхики по своему возвращению из поездки. И, как многих из вас, это известие шокировало меня. Я думал о том, что, похоже, я не сказал ей многого из того, что мог бы сказать. В этих нескольких словах прощания с ней мне хотелось бы напомнить нам всем, чтобы мы относились друг к другу в правильном умонастроении, памятуя факт нашего неминуемого ухода. Чтобы мы больше ценили тех, кто сейчас находиться рядом с нами, помня обо всем том хорошем, что они делают, и никогда не сорились друг с другом.

Что касается Лаванга Радхики, то, хоть я и не знал ее достаточно хорошо, я могу сказать, что она была удивительным человеком – очень простым, очень естественным. И все то, что она делала, как я мог видеть со стороны, она делала очень красиво. И эта красота, как любая красота в этом мире,  есть часть той изначальной красоты, что породила весь этот мир и является отблеском красоты Кришны. И речь идет не только о физической красоте, но и о красоте душевной, нравственной красоте. Эта красота напоминает нам о Кришне. И расставание с такой красотой всегда приносит нам боль,  потому что мы хотим всегда находиться рядом с красотой – с вечной красотой Кришны. С другой стороны, тот факт, что мы соприкоснулись с этой красотой в ее различных формах – с красотой поступков людей, их жертвенности,  их доброты – это наша великая удача. И воспоминание о соприкосновении с такой красотой должно утешать нас. Несомненно, отблеск красоты Кришны лежал на ней и вдохновлял ее жить так как, она жила. В этом отношении нам всем очень повезло, потому что мы были рядом с ней.

Я от всей души благодарю всех, кто в сложные моменты ее жизни был рядом с ней, поддерживал ее и помогал. И, конечно же, в первую очередь хочется поблагодарить ее, за то, что она была рядом с нами.

Лаванга Радхика, спасибо вам!

----------

